# ***OFFICIAL*** Mark Hunt vs. Stefan Struve Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Heavyweight bout: 265 pounds*


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

The Thing vs Mr Fantastic.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

osmium said:


> The Thing vs Mr Fantastic.


people call Struve the thing?


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I believe people call them "Super Samoan" and "Skyscraper" if I'm not mistaken? Or maybe just Mark and Stefan?


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hunt via KO.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Struve by sub, ending this God-awful train.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

Hard to pick a winner in this bout. I could see Hunt being able to stuff Struve's take downs and knocking him out on the feet but something tells me Struve finds a way to get the fight to the ground and submit Hunt.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Struve by sub, ending this God-awful train.


You hush


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Struve will be deathly afraid to get in close, which makes me believe it will be hard for him to get a TD. He isn't the best TD artist anyway, he would have to clinch and trip...as he has no leverage in going for a traditional TD. If he clinches he could see a blazing uppercut straight up. 

Hunt by KO.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Huntoo by Knockoutoooo!


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

Rooting for hunt, but i think if struve can get him down then he will get the sub


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Struve isn't getting him down. It's going to be brutal. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Plz Hunt plz give us another awsome Giraffee KO.

In the real world it's Struve by submission tho


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Someone's gonna get a bonus in this fight.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Christ, I love the MMA community. Every Struve fight thread brings more lulz. :laugh:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I love these coin flip matches. Somehow I'm probably going to see de ja vu.

Rd 1: Struve gets bashed.
Rd 2: Struve gets bashed some more, this time Hunt goes to the ground frantically to finish em, then wait for it...gets caught in a kimura from Struve's guard.

The question here is which award are they going to be receiving.

I wouldn't mind seeing Hunt win because I'd like to see him matched up against Overeem and JDS.


----------



## czaq (Oct 21, 2011)

Second round Struve by armbar


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

always got behind Struve in the past, but dammit I'm buying into the whole Hunt comback! Hunt via KO!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> I love these coin flip matches. Somehow I'm probably going to see de ja vu.
> 
> Rd 1: Struve gets bashed.
> Rd 2: Struve gets bashed some more, this time Hunt goes to the ground frantically to finish em, then wait for it...gets caught in a kimura from Struve's guard.
> ...


If hunt starts to bash struve in round 1 there will be no round 2 it will be over then and there no one hits harder at heavyweight than hunt and no one is a better striker at heavyweight than mark. I know for a fact his grappling has gotten way better especially the way he easily shrugged off Kongo and then Ko'd him with ease. reaching struve is not an issue seeing how mark has dealt with that a lot in his K-1 days especially against semmy schilt. Hunt KO round 1


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

Heart says Hunt, head says Struve...


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I predicted Struve to get the submission in El Bresko's competition but I really wanna see Mark Hunt knock him out.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Rally for Mark Hunt!

Come on Hunt, I just want to see The Super Samoan fight for the title. If he beats Struve, he should face the winner of Reem/JDS, then the winner of that fights for the title.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

I voiced my opinion on this on another thread. 2 of my favourite HW fighters. The perfect outcome for me would be a barnstorming 5 rounder with near KOs and near submissions, finishing in a draw with everbody cheering and ticker taper fyling around everywhere. I find it hard to predict fiights that involve my favourite fighter but when 2 are involved its damn near impossible! Draw!!


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

#RallyForMarkHunt


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I honestly think Hunt can take this. Struve gets too wild on the feet. He looked decent against Miocic, but really the other matchups he's had have been mediocre at best. Hunt has the power and striking to KO anyone in the division. His confidence is high and he's been training his ass off. No doubt he's been preparing for Struve's length and ground game.

Hunt via KO round two.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I love Mark Hunt and I have been so excited for this KO.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

... What an intriguing match-up. I picked Hunt but had to really think about it, because if he keeps it on the feet, he throws precise brutal power shots. Mark was also a K-1 grand Champion. His legkicks are vicious. Steph has sick-stand up too but Mark still possess nasty one punch KO power and argurably one of the top 5 chins of all-time. It's going to be really interesting on the feet. This fight could go either way really. If Struve uses his range and keeps Hunt on the outside, there will be some nasty legkick exchanges. If it goes to the ground, I give Steph a huge advantage. Struve the most active heavyweight on the ground and with his crazy height & wicked leverage, Mark may gas and if so, it's gonna be all Struve. He might triangle up or grab something...either Hunt by TKO or Struve by submission. It's that unpredictable...


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Should Struve come into the fight looking for takedowns, he should take it. I don't see why he wouldn't either. Hunts wrestling/grappling are horrid. If Struve can use his reach to stay out of trouble long enough to score takedowns, he wins this.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Should Struve come into the fight looking for takedowns, he should take it. I don't see why he wouldn't either. Hunts wrestling/grappling are horrid. If Struve can use his reach to stay out of trouble long enough to score takedowns, he wins this.


umm what, did handling kongo with ease not show you things have changed with hunts grappling?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> umm what, did handling kongo with ease not show you things have changed with hunts grappling?


Kongo is not exactly renound for his takedowns and grappling to be fair.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Killz said:


> Kongo is not exactly renound for his takedowns and grappling to be fair.


he has been a pain in the ass to people like cro cop when he was raw in the ufc and not terrible yet, mitrione, browne and jordan and he did survived 3 rounds with cain but not even 2 minutes with mark who shrugged him off then easily ko'd him.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

hellholming said:


> Huntoo by Knockoutoooo!


This.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Killz said:


> Kongo is not exactly renound for his takedowns and grappling to be fair.


Kongo is actually renown for his grappling and take downs. The majority of Kongos UFC wins have been from dominating the clinch exchanges or scoring take downs and landing brutal GNP.

One of the biggest myths in MMA is that Kongo has no wrestling/grappling game. I've absolutely no idea where it came from, because it's completely false.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> umm what, did handling kongo with ease not show you things have changed with hunts grappling?


Sure he has improved, but I'm not going to take that fight and then suddenly think that Hunt is going to stuff all takedowns from here on out and start KOing everyone left and right. Struve has a huge chance to get this fight to the ground and Hunts grappling isn't even close to Struves.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Kongo is actually renown for his grappling and take downs. The majority of Kongos UFC wins have been from dominating the clinch exchanges or scoring take downs and landing brutal GNP.
> 
> One of the biggest myths in MMA is that Kongo has no wrestling/grappling game. I've absolutely no idea where it came from, because it's completely false.


Completely disagree. Kongo's wrestling is pretty damn bad and he never out wrestles anyone with an ounce of grappling ability. He can only take down those with more pathetic ground game then his own. But that doesn't mean he is a good wrestler. He just takes advantage of even worse wrestlers. But his wrestling is pretty awful.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Kongo is actually renown for his grappling and take downs. The majority of Kongos UFC wins have been from dominating the clinch exchanges or scoring take downs and landing brutal GNP.
> 
> One of the biggest myths in MMA is that Kongo has no wrestling/grappling game. I've absolutely no idea where it came from, because it's completely false.


I pretty much agree with this. He is decent at everything. He won't out-strike the better strikers. He won't out-grapple the better grapplers. But given the chance he will clinch and try for TDs against the cage. He likes to pose as a great striker, but he often goes to clinch mode when things get rough.

Kongo is an overrated striker and underrated grappler. He ok at both. Which translates into an ok fighter. He rarely gets manhandled on the ground. He finds his way to his feet well.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

OU said:


> Completely disagree. Kongo's wrestling is pretty damn bad and he never out wrestles anyone with an ounce of grappling ability. He can only take down those with more pathetic ground game then his own. But that doesn't mean he is a good wrestler. He just takes advantage of even worse wrestlers. But his wrestling is pretty awful.


Where did I say Kongo was a good wrestler? I said he's renown for winning his fights with wrestling in the clinch and GNP from take downs. This is where most of his victories come from. I didn't say he was a good wrestler though.

He's a decent enough grappler and can out clinch and out wrestle most of the UFC HW roster. Saying he has no wrestling or grappling is simply false information and a myth, seeing as though most of his victories come from those exact methods.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I pretty much agree with this. He is decent at everything. He won't out-strike the better strikers. He won't out-grapple the better grapplers. But given the chance he will clinch and try for TDs against the cage. He likes to pose as a great striker, but he often goes to clinch mode when things get rough.
> 
> Kongo is an overrated striker and underrated grappler. He ok at both. Which translates into an ok fighter. He rarely gets manhandled on the ground. He finds his way to his feet well.



well said

cmon Mark, make me happy again!


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Ahhh the poll is getting tight. Looks like a pick em' for sure. Struve on the ground, Hunt in the Stand-up. Let's cut thin. Struve can land his jab & straight right all night on Hunt's chin but I still think Stuve can't knock Hunt out. If Hunt gets inside at the right time it's nighty-night for the cool Dutchman. If Struve can gas Mark late in the 2nd--it's really his game especially if it hits the ground. Struve will hit something quick. Gosh, a triangle from a solid 7 footer..brutal! If Mark powers back to the feet, oh man it's gonna be fireworks! Can't wait for this one now!...


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Now I'm getting this crazy hunch that It ends quickly by clean KO in the 1st rd. Keep thinking Struve brings the highest knees in MMA, clinching and landing bomb knees sending Mark on his way...it was just a passing thought...


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Struve via some form of submission, i don't get the Hunt hype at all.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Leakler said:


> Struve via some form of submission, i don't get the Hunt hype at all.


Hunt's standing game is probably better than Struve's sub game.

If Struve can't get hunt down...since Stuve is not a wrestler...he will be waking up looking at the ceiling. 

There is no hype. No one is claiming world champ. He has a great chin and is one of the heavier handed guys in the UFC. Makes him dangerous if he stuffs even 1 TD.


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Hunt's standing game is probably better than Struve's sub game.
> 
> If Struve can't get hunt down...since Stuve is not a wrestler...he will be waking up looking at the ceiling.
> 
> There is no hype. No one is claiming world champ. He has a great chin and is one of the heavier handed guys in the UFC. Makes him dangerous if he stuffs even 1 TD.


There is definitely hype. It wasn't so long ago people were wanting to see him go against Junior/Overeem after knocking out Kongo of all people.

Completely agree about Struve getting hunt down, i imagine it more of a gets clipped and Hunt follows him to the ground arm bar situation. If you can get arm barred by Sean McCorkle then you can definitely suffer the same fate against Struve.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Hunt's standing game is probably better than Struve's sub game.
> 
> If Struve can't get hunt down...since Stuve is not a wrestler...he will be waking up looking at the ceiling.
> 
> There is no hype. No one is claiming world champ. He has a great chin and is one of the heavier handed guys in the UFC. Makes him dangerous if he stuffs even 1 TD.


Yeah I agree. Hunt is better then both Pat Barry and Lavar Johnson on the feet. I don't see him doing to Hunt what he did to them. We have seen Struve fold against guys with crazy power in the past and I think it happens again here.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Leakler said:


> There is definitely hype. It wasn't so long ago people were wanting to see him go against Junior/Overeem after knocking out Kongo of all people.
> 
> Completely agree about Struve getting hunt down, i imagine it more of a gets clipped and Hunt follows him to the ground arm bar situation. If you can get arm barred by Sean McCorkle then you can definitely suffer the same fate against Struve.


Hunt was basically going thru the motions vs. McCorkle. People look way too much into that fight. The UFC owed Hunt a fight or 2 after from Pride. They didn't want him, and Hunt knew that. He was basically collecting a check. But he said he realized this is his only shot to make good money off fighting...and since he has started getting in better shape and has worked on his TDD. 

Yea people are wanting him to fight Overeem or JDS....because people like stand up fights. And that is what we would hope would happen in either of those. In a straight standing fight I believe Hunt would KO Overeem. JDS would probably use too much footwork and movement. But yea, just because people want to see Hunt vs. strikers doesn't mean he is hyped. It means they would be cool fights. Fights he has a much better chance in than going against a Mir, Barentt, or Cain. If you haven't followed Hunt's career then you are missing the point where he is a really solid striker. People didn't call for those fights just because he KO'd Kongo. 

Struve has been in the UFC for a long time now. Yet he really has no good wins. He subs guys like Lavar and Pat Barry. His win over Miocic I guess was nice, but again, Miocic was unproven and fairly green still. 

This should be a fun fight. People like Hunt. I don't think anyone is seriously saying he is a top 5 fighter or even can be. People like him and like to watch him fight.


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Hunt was basically going thru the motions vs. McCorkle. People look way too much into that fight. The UFC owed Hunt a fight or 2 after from Pride. They didn't want him, and Hunt knew that. He was basically collecting a check. But he said he realized this is his only shot to make good money off fighting...and since he has started getting in better shape and has worked on his TDD.
> 
> Yea people are wanting him to fight Overeem or JDS....because people like stand up fights. And that is what we would hope would happen in either of those. In a straight standing fight I believe Hunt would KO Overeem. JDS would probably use too much footwork and movement. But yea, just because people want to see Hunt vs. strikers doesn't mean he is hyped. It means they would be cool fights. Fights he has a much better chance in than going against a Mir, Barentt, or Cain. If you haven't followed Hunt's career then you are missing the point where he is a really solid striker. People didn't call for those fights just because he KO'd Kongo.
> 
> ...


Ah well, i always saw it as hype myself. :dunno:

I'm actually a Hunt fan and have followed his career, but all those sub losses are constantly in my mind when i think about him, especially against a guy like Struve who is definitely capable of pulling of a sub after taking a beating.

We shall see my friend, we shall see .


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Yeah, I always thought there was a lot of Hunt hype. Especially on these boards.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Killz said:


> Yeah, I always thought there was a lot of Hunt hype. Especially on these boards.


Don't forget



OU said:


> Sig bet. :thumb02:





Killz said:


> Yeah, why not eh? :thumbsup:


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Killz said:


> Yeah, I always thought there was a lot of Hunt hype. Especially on these boards.


Definitely. People were definitely hailing him as the future king of the division at one point. :laugh:


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Leakler said:


> Definitely. People were definitely hailing him as the future king of the division at one point. :laugh:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

All the guys besides McCorkle that Hunt has been sub'd by are superior grapplers than Struve. 

Barnett, Fedor, and Mousasi are much better. Overeem may be a toss up, but he has found subs many of times in his career.

Hunt's record sucks, but he has fought straight killers. And Kongo/Rothwell might be better than anyone Struve has ever beat.



Killz said:


> Yeah, I always thought there was a lot of Hunt hype. Especially on these boards.


Is it hype? Or is it playful cheering? Do people really think #RallyForHunt is very serious? People are just fans. I have never seen anyone here or anywhere claim Hunt as a top 5 or even that he could be top 5. I have seen maybe a couple people put him at the back end of their top 10. 

Perhaps I have missed it. I am a fan. And I would love to see him KO Overeem. But I thought most Hunt talk is out of fandom and Samoan Atomic Butt Drops.

Or perhaps the playfulness of it all goes right over some people's heads.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Leakler said:


> There is definitely hype. It wasn't so long ago people were wanting to see him go against Junior/Overeem after knocking out Kongo of all people.
> 
> Completely agree about Struve getting hunt down, i imagine it more of a gets clipped and Hunt follows him to the ground arm bar situation. If you can get arm barred by Sean McCorkle then you can definitely suffer the same fate against Struve.


You're aware that Hunt has beaten both a prime Wanderlei Silva and a prime Mirko Crocop back in Pride, yes? Back in Pride, both of those men were two of the most feared, dangerous and elite strikers in their respective divisions. Hunt beat both of them fairly convincingly. What does this tell us? It tells us that Hunt matches up very well against the elite strikers in the MMA world, that's where there was a campaign for Hunt to step in against JDS, because people realise that stylistically it's a very enticing match up, and there's actually a decent chance of Hunt being able to beat JDS. It isn't about "hype"? It's about great stylistic match ups. Hunt also has much better wins in his career than Stefan Struve has.

A prime Crocop
Prime Wand
Kongo (Hunt is actually the only guy to KO Kongo in the UFC)
Rothwell


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

GrappleRetarded said:


> You're aware that Hunt has beaten both a prime Wanderlei Silva and a prime Mirko Crocop back in Pride, yes? Back in Pride, both of those men were two of the most feared, dangerous and elite strikers in their respective divisions. Hunt beat both of them fairly convincingly. What does this tell us? It tells us that Hunt matches up very well against the elite strikers in the MMA world, that's where there was a campaign for Hunt to step in against JDS, because people realise that stylistically it's a very enticing match up, and there's actually a decent chance of Hunt being able to beat JDS. It isn't about "hype"? It's about great stylistic match ups. Hunt also has much better wins in his career than Stefan Struve has.
> 
> A prime Crocop
> Prime Wand
> ...


I'm aware, but those fights with Crocop and Wand were a long time ago. Look at Wandy and cro-cop now. What makes you think Hunt could beat the current 'prime' heavyweights, because he beat two prime legends all those years ago in those 'decisive' split decision wins?

As i said, i'm a fan of Hunt and completely respect his accomplishments, i think Struve is very underrated. I'm not saying he'll ever be a top heavyweight, but i remember when many people were expecting a Lavar Johnston knockout. This fight is going the same way.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Leakler said:


> I'm aware, but those fights with Crocop and Wand were a long time ago. Look at Wandy and cro-cop now. What makes you think Hunt could beat the current 'prime' heavyweights, because he beat two prime legends all those years ago in those 'decisive' split decision wins?
> 
> As i said, i'm a fan of Hunt and completely respect his accomplishments, i think Struve is very underrated. I'm not saying he'll ever be a top heavyweight, but i remember when many people were expecting a Lavar Johnston knockout. This fight is going the same way.


Yeah but Johnson and Hunt really aren't comparable. Hunt is even more powerful and 100x better in the standup. Much more dangerous fight for Struve. Also the old fights were brought up because you said you expect Struve to clip Hunt in the standup and they were just pointing out he has faced much better strikers then Struve in the past and done very well.


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

OU said:


> Yeah but Johnson and Hunt really aren't comparable. Hunt is even more powerful and 100x better in the standup. Much more dangerous fight for Struve. Also the old fights were brought up because you said you expect Struve to clip Hunt in the standup and they were just pointing out he has faced much better strikers then Struve in the past and done very well.


Did i say that?! Bugger, i meant i expect Hunt to clip Struve .

Silly me. I expect Hunt to clip Struve and follow him down for a finish, and get wrapped up for a armbar/triangle.

I've been wrong before though .


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Leakler said:


> Did i say that?! Bugger, i meant i expect Hunt to clip Struve .
> 
> Silly me. I expect Hunt to clip Struve and follow him down for a finish, and get wrapped up for a armbar/triangle.
> 
> I've been wrong before though .


Ahhh my mistake. I just re-read your post. I just read it wrong the first time. You were saying Hunt clips Struve and gets armbared going for the finish. I thought you were saying instead of getting the take down that Struve clips Hunt to get him down. 
IMO Hunt hits too hard, if he "clips" Struve the KO is coming soon.


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

OU said:


> Ahhh my mistake. I just re-read your post. I just read it wrong the first time. You were saying Hunt clips Struve and gets armbared going for the finish. I thought you were saying instead of getting the take down that Struve clips Hunt to get him down.
> IMO Hunt hits too hard, if he "clips" Struve the KO is coming soon.


Haha, i definitely don't expect Struve to hurt hunt standing. And i thoroughly expect Struve to be covered in blood and hurting when he pulls of the sub. :laugh:


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Leakler said:


> Haha, i definitely don't expect Struve to hurt hunt standing. And i thoroughly expect Struve to be covered in blood and hurting when he pulls of the sub. :laugh:


I expect Struve to take a nice little nap in the cage...and not because he is too tired from the night before :happy01:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

For the record I could see it going either way.

Struve could stand for a bit and stay at a great distance. Then close the gap when he sees an opening. But I really think Struve will have trouble with the TD. 

But I favor Hunt. I see him finding Struve's chin more likely than Struve getting a TD and then finishing. Struve will have to get close to get a TD, he isn't a guy who shoots quickly for a double. And hunt will be excited to throw uppercuts when he is in close. Struve is ever improving though, maybe he will show up with some new TD techniques.


----------



## killua (Mar 4, 2012)

> On the Hunt for a true blue Rocky story.
> 
> September 25, 2010.
> He's known as the "Super Samoan", but on this particular night in Indianapolis, Mark Hunt isn't feeling too super. Actually, he's feeling downright disappointed and frustrated as he slumps into a chair in his changeroom just minutes after suffering a first-round loss to American journeyman Sean McCorkle in his UFC [Ultimate Fighting Championship] debut.
> ...


http://www.theage.com.au/sport/on-the-hunt-for-a-true-blue-rocky-story-20130222-2ev1r.html#ixzz2MDMoZvKS


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> All the guys besides McCorkle that Hunt has been sub'd by are superior grapplers than Struve.
> 
> Barnett, Fedor, and Mousasi are much better. Overeem may be a toss up, but he has found subs many of times in his career.
> 
> ...


You could be right Ive never really paid that much attention to most of the conversations as I wouldn't call myself a Hunt fan. I dont dislike him or anything, he's just not one of my favourites.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Killz said:


> You could be right Ive never really paid that much attention to most of the conversations as I wouldn't call myself a Hunt fan. I dont dislike him or anything, he's just not one of my favourites.


It's cause he isn't Brittish right? :laugh:
I kid. Mark Hunt FTW


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

OU said:


> It's cause he isn't Brittish right? :laugh:
> I kid. Mark Hunt FTW


No, no, i think its more he just kinda flew under my radar. Not sure how really although i do enjoy his fights.

Im pulling for Struve in this one but as long as its exciting i wont be to bothered if he loses.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Killz said:


> No, no, i think its more he just kinda flew under my radar. Not sure how really although i do enjoy his fights.
> 
> Im pulling for Struve in this one but as long as its exciting i wont be to bothered if he loses.


Mark Hunt is great. He has the perfect mindset and is just a fun guy. He is a fun guy to follow on twitter too because when he is on he will respond. I joked with him on twitter about fighting Fedor at the UFC event that ended up getting cancelled. He said he would love to fight Fedor again. 
Nice guy, fun to watch fight, hard not to root for him.

I don't mind Struve, he is still really young and improving. Not sure if he will ever make that next big jump but he has plenty of time to try.


----------



## killua (Mar 4, 2012)

OU said:


> Mark Hunt is great. He has the perfect mindset and is just a fun guy. He is a fun guy to follow on twitter too because when he is on he will respond. I joked with him on twitter about fighting Fedor at the UFC event that ended up getting cancelled. He said he would love to fight Fedor again.
> Nice guy, fun to watch fight, hard not to root for him.
> 
> I don't mind Struve, he is still really young and improving. Not sure if he will ever make that next big jump but he has plenty of time to try.


Twitter seems perfect for Mark Hunt also. He never says more than a few words so no adjustment needed.


----------



## SexyHobo (Jan 7, 2012)

Go hunt go.

All I could think of while watching Hunts and Struves stare down after the weigh in:




Shitty cam edition.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Here's the height diff everybody saw coming from the weigh in's a little while ago:


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Heh, such a comical height difference. Go Mark Hunt!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

my man hunt has got this, mark is fun to talk to on twitter and facebook like he's always in a fun mood


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Either Struve gets KO'd or Hunt sub'd.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

SexyHobo said:


> Go hunt go.
> 
> All I could think of while watching Hunts and Struves stare down after the weigh in:
> 
> ...


Roy has a surprisingly good vertical.

Which is to say, he can actually get off the ground.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

This has the potential to be an awesome fight.. I am really looking forward to this...


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Funny pic I found.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

mmaswe82 said:


> Funny pic I found.


THATS GREAT!! LOL:laugh:


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

locnott said:


> This has the potential to be an awesome fight.. I am really looking forward to this...


Between the two of them, I can remember only one boring fight, and that was in Denver. Whatever the outcome, this is going to be a barnburner for sure.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

This card couldn't get any more Japanese, and as a result, any more awesome unless they decided that Stefan Struve should fight Demetrius Johnson and John Dodson at the same time. This is a fantastic fight, with 2 guys that always come to deliver and put on a show. To have this following Takanori Gomi vs Diego Sanchez, and followed by Wanderlei vs Stann just sets this up to be one of the cards of the year. I cannot wait!

Also, War Mark Hunt!


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Struve via 2nd round.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm fine with either guy winning. Heart wants Hunt to win but I got Struve in my pick'em.

Only thing I can hope for now is a darn awesome fight with a finish!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Lets Go Hunt


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

This fight absolutely CANNOT suck.

got 100k on Struve though. Give 'em 2nd rd hell


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Mark Hunt win or lose is the man. You hear a lot of guys say they would do it for free but Hunt did it. The guy legitimately could have gotten paid to go away but instead made the UFC let him fight. For that he is the F***ing man.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

AJClark said:


> This fight absolutely CANNOT suck.
> 
> got 100k on Struve though. Give 'em 2nd rd hell


I will eat my own dick if this fight goes to the judges.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I got money on Hunt. Struve is too chinny and fights stupid for his size. A bad thing to do against the Super Samoan.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Alright we really need a war. IE: KO.

Not betting on this fight. Struve has it if he takes it to the ground. If he plays with fire then good night.


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

me thinks this one can't go to the judges


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Surprised Hunt hasn't thrown another leg kick after the first one looked like it hurt Hunt.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

The fact that Struve traded jabs with Hunt and both landed shows that he has absolutely no idea how to use his range.


----------



## Azumo (Feb 8, 2011)

Toxic said:


> Mark Hunt win or lose is the man. You hear a lot of guys say they would do it for free but Hunt did it. The guy legitimately could have gotten paid to go away but instead made the UFC let him fight. For that he is the F***ing man.


What exactly did he do to 'make' them let him fight?


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Azumo said:


> What exactly did he do to 'make' them let him fight?


When they bought Pride they gave Hunt the option to take the money and walk away, instead he wanted to take the fights on his contract. 

And dear god Mark get your hands off the mat.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Make it out of round come on mark. Second rd win plz! 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

He threatened to sue them....and he would've obviously won as it was a blatant breach of contract.


----------



## Swiss (Jul 19, 2011)

Mark Hunt. Ground wizard!


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

I've come to the conclusion that it's literally impossible not to like Mark Hunt.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

2nd Round Struve Here We Go


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Azumo said:


> What exactly did he do to 'make' them let him fight?


When the UFC bought Pride, Pride had a contract with Hunt that guaranteed him fights. Hunt went after the UFC to make them honor the contract. The UFC didn't want him and offered to pay out the contract. Hunt told them the contract guaranteed him fights and he wanted them. So since he could have gotten the money for nothing the way I see it he pretty much fought for free.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Holy **** hunts jitz is crazy good compared to what it's been in the past. He passed guard survived a couple near subs and escaped mount that was intense. Lets go crocodile Dundee.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Struve is an idiot for just not taking the armbar when he had full mount.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Wtf at Struve standing hands low chin out right in front of Hunt.

Asking to be knocked out.


----------



## Azumo (Feb 8, 2011)

Struve can certainly take a punch.. but I honestly feel like he's about to get clocked and go down for good.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

No mark no! 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Come on. Stand the hell up...

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

It's so frustrating that a guy who's so talented and has the body to be an extremely successful fighter at heavyweight just cannot wrap his head around the idea of using his advantages. 

Struve may possibly have the worst fight IQ in the sport. Like even worse than Martin Kampmann. His grappling ability has saved him a lot from his stupid decisions.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

He must be too tired to stand. All i can think of, haha. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Azumo (Feb 8, 2011)

Well that suplex didn't go as planned..

EDIT-

Well that armbar didn't go as planned..


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

This is the weirdest fight I've ever seen, lol.


----------



## Swiss (Jul 19, 2011)

******* Stand Up, Man!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Omg this is soooooo bad

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

How did he lose the armbar!? Can't believe this fight might go the distance too. This card is cursed.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

This is dreadful.

I can't believe how terrible this division is.

It's mind boggling.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm not sure what just happened there...


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh this is just not good..mm

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Boatoar you must be havig a heart attack right about now.

Hahah...Hunt letting Struve back into the game.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hahahaha mark rules


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

lol wat is this i don't even


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

man both guys are dead on there feet

what is hunt doing going to the ground.
he can play with him standing up


----------



## Azumo (Feb 8, 2011)

I think they are kinda tired ... xD

Hunts legit trying to turn this into a boxing match, going up right to his chest and waiting for the push away ahahahaha


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Mark Hunt is coming for that belt!


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

I didn't know Struve's cardio is that bad...


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

HahHHHHHHHAHahHhHHHAhHhHHHHahahahaahha

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

That

*******

Walkoff


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Woooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

When Hunt walks away it is over!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Swiss (Jul 19, 2011)

******* legend. Not sure about the stoppage but not complaining.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Herb Dean just got tricked into stopping the fight. ******* amazing.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> I will eat my own dick if this fight goes to the judges.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Had a fork and knife picture ready.... so close


----------



## Azumo (Feb 8, 2011)

Saw That Coming


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Hunt just knows when he knocks a guy out


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

This is just upsetting.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Fight of the year. Lmao. Oh my god i was laughing my ass off during that third round. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Suuuuuuuuper Samoaaaan!!!!!


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

that fight was comedic

struve would be a great fighter if he got a brain transplant

hunt if he got in better shape

thanks for the laughs, guys


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Hunt walking away like an alpha. Awesomeness


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

lol I ain't even mad.

Bye bye 100K, hello Hunt the HW champ haha


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

mark hunt rules fotn and kotn give this man both


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Struve is an idiot.

**** my pick'em! WOOHOO HUNT!


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

@Roflcopter, how can you dislike Mark Hunt?

What's wrong with you man? Jesus.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Wtf....herb said fight then called it...

Also nce struve stick your chin out and act like what you can't hurt me then get put on your ass.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

AlphaDawg said:


> Herb Dean just got tricked into stopping the fight. ******* amazing.


No Herb looked at Struve's glassed over eyes and lost look and he knew he was done.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

So how many times has Struve been hurt, arms at his hips, chin straight up, backing up in a straight line, AND HE GOES FOR A KNEE...

Struve is a risk for demtia pugilistica if I've ever seen one.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

I was screaming for hunt to throw an overhand right all night ! Enjoyable fight, even if both guys was tired!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

If Hund wouldn't make so many mistakes, he would finish this fight way earlier.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

The rally for Mark Hunt continues. Hunt could have KO'd Struve like that in the first, but he insisted on playing around on the ground with him for the lulz.

What a man.

This man will KTFO JDS.


----------



## Azumo (Feb 8, 2011)

GrappleRetarded said:


> @Roflcopter, how can you dislike Mark Hunt?
> 
> What's wrong with you man? Jesus.


He has a lot of things wrong with him. You've been here longer then me and I already can deduce that :laugh:

I take everything Cop says with a grain of salt. Or whatever the silly expression is :thumb01:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

OHKO said:


> I didn't know Struve's cardio is that bad...


Actually I think it was the last spurt in the 2nd round when he got mount. Maybe Hunt's strategy to absorb shots to get em tired. 



boatoar said:


> HahHHHHHHHAHahHhHHHAhHhHHHHahahahaahha
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


Did ya win your bet. This was a damn FUNNY fight. 

One pudgy, short heavy set fighter.

vs 

Long, lanky, rangy, tall fighter.

Super Samoan showed mercy.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Don't be a ****. War Mark Hunt.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I gotta say Hunt looked good in every aspect tonight.


Yeah, 

Hunt can say nothing and still make it sound bad ass.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

"Yeah." lolololololololol


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I loved how Mark had such a bad game plan, but rolled on the ground just fine with Struve. Talk about improvements! Good win, and I'm liking Hunt more and more since he beat Sapp in the tug of war contest. Look at that, out powers Sapp, grapples fine with Struve, and has been making such a big MMA comeback. I'm a fan.

To think a while ago, they didn't even want him to fight in the UFC. He's made them eat their words.


----------



## Roki977 (Jul 13, 2011)

Mark Hunt is becoming complete. We all now what can this K1 legend do in standup, he can destroy everybody in ufc if motivated and in shape.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

I love hunt and struve. But.. Struve looked awful on the floor, like really really sloppy. Also I feel herb got a little pressured into calling that fight as Hunt had already declared himself the winner like a boss lol, but in reality that fight should probably have gone on for a few seconds.


----------



## Azumo (Feb 8, 2011)

Let the shit storm Bendo talk BEGIN

....

NOW

_______


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

GrappleRetarded said:


> @Roflcopter, how can you dislike Mark Hunt?
> 
> What's wrong with you man? Jesus.


Because he's a fat slugger with extremely marginal skills and yet somehow keeps winning fights.


I'm not sure what the **** was up with Stefan Struve. He looked completely incompetent in every area and this fight made M-1 Grappling look like the semifinals of Mundials.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I want Hunt to keep winning if for no other reason than his post fight interviews. 

"yeah"

LOL


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Don't be a ****. War Mark Hunt.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Oh God yes! :thumb01:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

see hunt has improved the ground game, although struve was done still can't take that away from huntu


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

anderton46 said:


> I love hunt and struve. But.. Struve looked awful on the floor, like really really sloppy. Also I feel herb got a little pressured into calling that fight as Hunt had already declared himself the winner like a boss lol, but in reality that fight should probably have gone on for a few seconds.


One does not simply disagree with Mark Hunt. If he says the fight is over, it is over.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

man such a funny fight

hunt is the man!
but he worries me against guys like cain and junior.
those guys dont fatigue and walk in chin up waiting to get kod
if he could just concentrate on his fitness he can be a real force.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Roflcopter and LyotoLegion are literally the only two people I know that openly disrespect Mark Hunt.

People shouldn't ever disrespect legends like that man. He could make you both piss your pants just by staring at you.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

I won part of it. I had a bonus $100 if he won in second rd. Third? Jesus, the odds must have been astronomical for that. Oh well, still won a bit. Was just a hilarious fight. Incredibly sloppy, yet endlessly entertaining. The ending was pure cake. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Struve clearly thought that all he had to do was survive the stand up and get it to the ground and he'd easily take it...guess he didn't get the memo he was fighting ADCC Hunt.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Not really. If Mark Hunt attempted to assail me I would simply draw my revolver.

Or shoot a double...if I didnt happen to have my revolver handy.


----------



## Azumo (Feb 8, 2011)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Roflcopter and LyotoLegion are literally the only two people I know that openly disrespect Mark Hunt.
> 
> People shouldn't ever disrespect legends like that man. He could make you both piss your pants just by staring at you.


Copter would cower away and wouldn't even be able to make eye contact.


----------



## Azumo (Feb 8, 2011)

Roflcopter said:


> Not really. If Mark Hunt attempted to assail me I would simply draw my revolver.
> 
> Or shoot a double...if I didnt happen to have my revolver handy.


What a tough guy you are.

I still think you belong on Sherdog.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> Because he's a fat slugger with extremely marginal skills and yet somehow keeps winning fights.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what the **** was up with Stefan Struve. He looked completely incompetent in every area and this fight made M-1 Grappling look like the semifinals of Mundials.


Fat sluggers do not win K-1 world championships. 

He has world class striking ability, an iron chin, dynamite in both fists and an improving some what mid-tier grappling game now.

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Zender (Dec 15, 2006)

Good ole Mark, "yeah..".  I was surprised to see him get some sweeps and be succesful in Struves guard too. Big lanky mofo that he is. I like Struve too btw but it's just such a good come back from Hunt.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I love Mark Hunt. I kept saying "stand up, don't stay in Struve's guard" but he'd just pass that guard like a boss. He knew he wasn't getting submitted again. He's made a lot of adjustments and is just a very likable guy. He's also extremely strong, Struve couldn't handle that raw power.

Yeah.


----------



## Roki977 (Jul 13, 2011)

Roflcopter said:


> Because he's a fat slugger with extremely marginal skills and yet somehow keeps winning fights.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what the **** was up with Stefan Struve. He looked completely incompetent in every area and this fight made M-1 Grappling look like the semifinals of Mundials.


 Marginal skill, K1 champ?


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

I want to see him knock out overeem!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hunt vs reem/jds winner please


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Nick_V03 said:


> I love Mark Hunt. I kept saying "stand up, don't stay in Struve's guard" but he'd just pass that guard like a boss. He knew he wasn't getting submitted again. He's made a lot of adjustments and is just a very likable guy. He's also extremely strong, Struve couldn't handle that raw power.
> 
> Yeah.


Like a boss. Love it. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Mark Hunt.
**** yeah.
Grapple, I think a beer is in order!


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Nick_V03 said:


> I love Mark Hunt. I kept saying "stand up, don't stay in Struve's guard" but he'd just pass that guard like a boss. He knew he wasn't getting submitted again. He's made a lot of adjustments and is just a very likable guy. He's also extremely strong, Struve couldn't handle that raw power.
> 
> Yeah.


He was literally just playing around in Struves guard for the lolz. Just for a laugh, that's Mark Hunt for you.

Dude could have KO'd Struve in the first, but he wanted to put a little bit of a show.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Had a fork and knife picture ready.... so close


Was sweating it there for a second. Not even lying.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

Have to agree with the other poster!

Don't be a ****, War Mark Hunt!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Fat sluggers do not win K-1 world championships.
> 
> He has world class striking ability, an iron chin, dynamite in both fists and an improving some what mid-tier grappling game now.
> 
> Haters gonna hate.


Not really his grappling is complete shit.

That was a cringe-worthy display of grappling that embarrased the entire UFC.

Only from HWs can you see such an asinine degree of lack of skill. 



Also stop saying he's a world class kickboxer....winning one Grand Prix does not make you a world class kickboxer....this is apparent with guys like Overeem as well. Bob Sapp realistically had a shot at winning one after he beat one of the greatest kickboxers of all time.

Hunt really is an average kickboxer outside of that one tournament win....and even that one tournament win was due to an injury..Ray Sefo beat him in qualifying and Hunt had to take his place.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Ari said:


> Mark Hunt.
> **** yeah.
> Grapple, I think a beer is in order!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

boatoar said:


> I won part of it. I had a bonus $100 if he won in second rd. Third? Jesus, the odds must have been astronomical for that. Oh well, still won a bit. Was just a hilarious fight. Incredibly sloppy, yet endlessly entertaining. The ending was pure cake.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


Good stuff!


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> Not really his grappling is complete shit.
> 
> That was a cringe-worthy display of grappling that embarrased the entire UFC.
> 
> ...


Yes, Hunt is an average striker and Shogun Rua is a coward and a fraud.

Yes, that's right.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Very average kickboxer. His record speaks for itself.

For MMA he's above average...but it's not like he wasn't brutally KO'd by a middleweight in mere seconds a couple of fights ago.


But continue spouting off. I'm sure people will believe you if you turn up the denial any further.


Also, considering the entire MMA community at this point acknowledges Shogun as a ducker, and the fact that he's been dreadful in his last two outtings including a onesided loss to Gustaffson only vindicates my earlier comments that he was merely masquerading as a top 5 fighter.

Nice try though.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Mark Hunt brings us all together. Give in and join us you miserable SOB


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> Very average kickboxer. His record speaks for itself.
> 
> For MMA he's above average...but it's not like he wasn't brutally KO'd by a middleweight in mere seconds a couple of fights ago.
> 
> ...


God you really are some thing else. There's always one. Everyone else is having a laugh and rejoicing in Hunts victory.

Then there's roflcopter. Where do you get off on disrespecting combat sports legends like Mark Hunt and Shogun Rua? What the hell is wrong with you?


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

LOL @ the ROFL for saying Hunt is average striker lol


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Apparently Herb saw Struves tooth sticking through his chin and he has a broken jaw. Ariel twitter.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Cheek* app won't let me edit.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Mark Hunt FATALITY!


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Ariel Helwani ‏@arielhelwani
“@StefanStruve: I wanted Herb to take the tooth out of my cheek and continue but then it turned out my jaw was broken..”

Brutal...


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

Hunt is a beast, i cant wait to see him fight for the title..


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Hunt work on that Cardio. Watch out Cain he's coming for you


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

To think that a couple of years ago, Hunt was fighting in the UFC just because they were fulfilling a contractual obligation...what a great story!


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Struve's tweet:

Thanks for the support everybody, I wanted Herb to take the tooth out of my cheek and continue but then it turned out my jaw was broken..

Reply
Retweet
Favorite
More


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm very happy Hunt won and was impressed with his ground game. I thought Struve would have his way with Hunt on the ground and that was far from the case. He's still got a lot to improve on, but if yu ever told me a few years ago that Mark Hunt would trip and sweep Struve, I would have told you to go **** yourself, haha. That was a sick combo there at the end. Struve may not have the best chin but you can't deny the kid's toughness. He'll be back, but he'll never be a contender with such abysmal fight IQ. He really needs to work on tht shit..


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Sweet KO.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

2nd round struve had me a little worried for a minute


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

I just don't understand how Struve allows himself to get hit like that with such a huge reach and height advantage, it's downright pathetic. The kid has everything going for him to be the undisputed HW champ...he's still young but god damnit, he's fought 13 times in the UFC already and is 9-4, when are you going to learn to use your body to your advantage Struve ****.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

ptw said:


> I just don't understand how Struve allows himself to get hit like that with such a huge reach and height advantage, it's downright pathetic. The kid has everything going for him to be the undisputed HW champ...he's still young but god damnit, he's fought 13 times in the UFC already and is 9-4, when are you going to learn to use your body to your advantage Struve ****.


Can't help but agree. How his camp/trainers/coaches haven't FORCED him to learn how to jab, and use his reach to his advantage is beyond me. He should be keeping guys back each and everytime they try and even move forwards by jabbing and kicking.

He has zero movement and leaves his chin there for anyone to punch. I bet even mighty mouse could land flush on his chin.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

ptw said:


> I just don't understand how Struve allows himself to get hit like that with such a huge reach and height advantage, it's downright pathetic. The kid has everything going for him to be the undisputed HW champ...he's still young but god damnit, he's fought 13 times in the UFC already and is 9-4, when are you going to learn to use your body to your advantage Struve ****.


That's the difference between GJ camp vs Struve camp. The body is the weapon, but if not wielded properly it's useless. GJ combines the mind and body. No matter how you look at it they produce winning fighters vs any other camps. 

I noticed he didn't jab much or use the LHW trick of sticking his hands out to keep his distance. He was in pure DEFENSE mode majority of the time. Hunt showed he's an exceptional striker. Look at the amount of distance he had to overcome. Surprised Hunt withstood the ground game assault. 

Overall a fun and funny fight.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

YES! So happy Struve got knocked out, Hunt looked really good in this one.


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

That was the strangest fight ever, Hunt staying on the ground and doing really well. Struve fights like a damn idiot. That third round was pathetic as well, i'm surprised both guys didn't just go for a lie down.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Strange fight, epic fight and Hunt WON!!! awsome I'm so happy.

Wierd tho that Hunt was content to stay in Struves guard and Struve was happy to stand and trade with Hunt, both guys fought like idiots but I dont care it was epic.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Alright Mark! Keep up the momentum. Since he is on a pretty decent win streak he should fight somebody that is in the top ten. Maybe the winner of Nog vs. Werdum.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Bonnar426 said:


> Alright Mark! Keep up the momentum. Since he is on a pretty decent win streak he should fight somebody that is in the top ten. Maybe the winner of Nog vs. Werdum.


I think Dana said that should he win this one, he'd get a top 5 opponent next. I would've loved to see Bigfoot booked against him.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

bigfoot is his friend and train partner so not him he said, i say jds/reem winner makes complete sense and cain can fight werdum if he beats bigfoot again and werdum beats big nog


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Mark Hunt is awesome.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

How can people not like Mark Hunt?


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Stun Gun said:


> How can people not like Mark Hunt?


Concussions? Jealousy? Envy? Severe case of bad taste? Lack the ability to love? Live in backwards land?


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

K R Y said:


> Concussions? Jealousy? Envy? Severe case of bad taste? Lack the ability to love? Live in backwards land?


smart ass


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

The finish was great, I was laying in bed watching the fight and woke my girl up when he landed that left, woke ker up again when wandy landed that big right, lol


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Stun Gun said:


> How can people not like Mark Hunt?


they got beat up by fat people when they were young, and probably still to this day.


----------



## Pillowhands (Mar 10, 2012)

Strange fight both fighters who did not care about gameplanning. They fight like idiots and it is entertaining as hell...
Mark Hunt going for takedown and Struve was staying in the pocket like your average brawler.
I thought Struve would submit Hunt rather quickly if this went to the ground. Either Hunt has improved or Struve is not that good on the ground in the first place.
UFC should be rather lucky to follow the hype of Mark Hunt further down the track. It is just a question of not feeding him to wrestlers like Cormier or Velasquez.
At the moment I would like to see winner or looser from the Reem vs JDS fighting Hunt. Two guys that would not possess Mark Hunts cryptonite, cardio and wrestling.


----------



## Swiss (Jul 19, 2011)

Deleted


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

OU said:


> Sig bet. :thumb02:





Killz said:


> Yeah, why not eh? :thumbsup:


Here you go, didn't know what to make so I just threw in some of your favorite fighters. Sloppy but I did it quickly.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Haha, ill add it in when I get on the laptop


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Struve was getting massively overrated on the ground. He is effective for the most part because of his length....people acted like he was Rickson Gracie and bam, if it hits the floor it is over. He has never sub'd much of anyone decent. Hunt's power, stocky build and short arms easily slipped out of positions. 

Struve also has limited ways of getting it to the ground. He has no double leg, it is all clinch. 

Hunt is a better striker AND grappler than Barry or Lavar.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Roflcopter said:


> Very average kickboxer. His record speaks for itself.
> 
> For MMA he's above average...but it's not like he wasn't brutally KO'd by a middleweight in mere seconds a couple of fights ago.
> 
> ...


Wow, you're a sad and very delusion man.... really.

I don't even want to go on a further tirade as it'll only get me going. If you love trolling so much, why don't you go to Sherdog?


----------



## Nomale (Apr 22, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Very average kickboxer. His record speaks for itself.
> 
> For MMA he's above average...but it's not like he wasn't brutally *KO'd by a middleweight* in mere seconds a couple of fights ago.
> 
> ...


You have to look hard to find anyone remotely close to this guy's weight who packs that much punching power. And with these thin gloves to boot Melvin could ko anyone within his reach.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Just saw the fight. Props to Hunt, but Struve fought the worst fight I've seen in a long time. What was he thinking with those armbars?


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Before anyone rags on Struve some more I think he was star struck and even more so when he COULD NOT put away Hunt in the most dominant position. Struve ALWAYS finishes when he gets amount with a sub or TKO. Hunt was fresh as ever and somehow got out of the subs. 

Struve did look very confused and tired in the 3rd. He was in complete defensive mode. He had the look in his eyes where he was like "how do I finish this guy...haah." 

It was just a funny fight.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> Before anyone rags on Struve some more I think he was star struck and even more so when he COULD NOT put away Hunt .....


Again, props to Hunt, but Struve mounted him quite easily twice, and both times was punishing Hunt with shots from mount. Then he would stop and go for armbars. On the first one I was thinking okay, but on the second it was just stupid. Hunt had no clue what to do in mount. Frankly, Struve blew it. 

That said, had Hunt lost, it would have been some terrible choices on his part also. He had no business spending as much time on the ground as he did. That take down he did was ill advised as well. 

Just saying.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Calminian said:


> Again, props to Hunt, but Struve mounted him quite easily twice, and both times was punishing Hunt with shots from mount. Then he would stop and go for armbars. On the first one I was thinking okay, but on the second it was just stupid. Hunt had no clue what to do in mount. Frankly, Struve blew it.
> 
> That said, had Hunt lost, it would have been some terrible choices on his part also. He had no business spending as much time on the ground as he did. That take down he did was ill advised as well.
> 
> Just saying.


It always looks less than stellar in hind sight when something isn't executed properly. It was a sloppy, fun and funny fight. In continuation with that Struve usually puts away his opponents when he achieves mount. He pounded Hunt's face in...hard shots mind you. Then he changed tactics. No different than Big Nog vs Frank Mir II. These things happen all the time. Then you had Hunt take down Struve which wasn't bad, but he opted to stay in his guard which was hilarious because he almost got submitted on several occasions.

After those sequence of events game planning was out the window. Both simply fighting on instincts and it seemed like Struve was really defensive; tired, starstruck, who knows. It's been awhile since two co-main events were that exciting back to back. It was a blood fest and Joe Silva + Dana & Co knew it. 

- Japan crowd so of course a good number of Japanese fighters
- ex-Pride fighters
- very fan friendly style fights which again goes back to the exciting PRIDE ultra aggressive style of fights.

They all delivered in spades!


----------

